# Spindle Thread Protector



## chevydyl (Nov 16, 2014)

heres a thread protector I made from a 1 1/2-8 flange nut. got the nut from work and it threaded onto my atlas spindle. sorry I didn't take any pics of the nut in regular form. I threaded it onto the spindle for about 90% of the work, to make the recess I put it into a the 4 jaw.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 17, 2014)

It was kinda neat to make. The interrupted cut was long lasting haha. I had a special kennametal insert for those types of cuts though....not sure if it was any better than the cheap shars inserts which work great btw. And if anyone is wondering that is a BXA post.


----------



## Fabrickator (Nov 17, 2014)

Good idea and a great job!


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 17, 2014)

I like that. Very impressive. I may have to borrow that idea as I was going to make a new one and this sounds easier.

Mark


----------

